# Can the factory head unit be replaced?



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm in the market for a new Sentra se-r since mine got totaled thanks to some idiot. I' m looking at a 2007 se-r that doesn't have a bose stereo. I have a single din alpine head unit that I just got last x-mas.

Is it difficult to replace the factory cd player and what will happen to the big ass display above it? I noticed it displays the radio stations, volume, etc.

If you can, I would love to see pics of other installs.

Thanks.


----------



## giggling (Sep 29, 2009)

It's hard to find a unit supporting BOSE. If you remove the original head unit and install another one, you might have to sacrifice that system.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I think he is saying he doesn't have the Bose...

If you search here there is info on using some adapters to keep some of the factory display working.


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

dam bro you need to check mine out i got a 08 sentra Se-R apec V with complete system a 7" Double din and a set of 12's kenwood subs with a 1000 watt kenwood amp. , set of tweeters , cap. man it sounds like it raddles your damn brain hahaha check my thread .. "My 08 sentra Spec V" the head unit is new but ill post those pics later


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

as far as taking it apart it is so so so so omfg so easy


----------



## peterzhou (Mar 5, 2010)

Check my sig, maybe you can find something useful.


----------

